# Oracle Touch - Thick froth, Possible? And other questions..



## T¹m (Jan 14, 2020)

Prospective Oracle Touch customer. Something I've been looking for on Youtube but sadly absolutely no-one has seemed to have done (not even Sage/Breville) is to demonstrate how thick the milk can be at maximum frothiness setting on the Oracle for cappuccino. From the countless videos it seems everyone likes making liquid watery lattés, whereas I much prefer a thicker, layered, creamier, denser, 'whipped' texture - you know, where it looks like a pillow and you could put a cube of sugar on top and it wouldn't sink (not that I normally add sugar).

No big bubbles, though! Just micro velvety thick goodness.

Secondly, can you make something akin to a Costa cortado with the Oracle?


http://imgur.com/KJhJjoN

 A super intense coffee shot in a small milk beverage. I'm unsure if it's ristretto or a standard double espresso shot. I guess you could brew ristrettos with a finer grind for a slower pour?

Have Sage/Breville upgraded the grinder? I noticed a few comments from a few years back suggesting the grinder is the unit's weakest link, and given it's integrated into the unit and an expensive bit of kit that could be a lot of unnecessary redundancy if you have to buy a separate grinder.

Thanks,

Tímo


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Wotcha - Yes, cortado's are quite straightforward.

My settings are 30 sec shot giving about 50ml output (22g in is fixed). Milk to the bottom of the spout and set to 65C and 4 on the foam-scale. Swirl and bang the jug and you get a lovely thick steamed milk on top. If I could "do" latte-art then I'd show you but I tend to just dump it on top.

Yes, the grinder is not as good as an expensive stand-alone one however, this is a machine for simplicity and not for someone who wants to fiddle with all the things. With good beans I find it nice and consistent and don't have to think about it other than dialling in a new batch of beans once a week (aka make a couple of shots that I then drink!).

One thing I will say - its very sensitive to beans; dark roasts you need to dial it down to very very very very fine (in my experience about 7 on the dial) but HasBean etc it sits about 25. Don't give it rubbish beans and its a good (but expensive) option.


----------



## Rossy100 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi. I too have an Oracle Touch and have been experimenting lots to get to a Costa style Cortado (only better!!!).

Here is where I ended up.....

Firstly I bought some Duralex Picardie (130ml) glasses off of amazon.

I use the single shot basket with a 25s brew time to get around 30ml of pour.

For the milk I fill up one of the glasses with whole milk and pour that amount into jug. I then steam at 65 degrees, on froth level 1.

Add milk to the coffee and voila. A delicious Cortado!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2020)

@Rossy100 @TobyAnscombe as Oracle Touch owners hoping you help me clarify the Milk Texturing settings...

I've had my machine 6 months now, typically making Flat Whites, but I am questioning my Milk texturising process. I am using about 150-175ml of milk, to about 1cm below the spout. Aware that this is not as per Sage guide but would prefer to limit milk waste / excessively milky coffee. I keep the jug in the fridge as recommended.

I steam to 66C and for a long time I have used 9, as assumed this would provide max texturising for a smaller amount of milk. Results okay but never blown me away. I have set at 5 but milk was barely frothed and mostly liquid. Then went down to 1 noting @Rossy100 tips for a cortado on an even smaller amount of milk, again not much texture or glossy finish .

Bizarrely I cannot find a guide of how the steaming settings from 1-9 should be used, nothing in the guide or online.

On the preset drinks a Flat white is 4, Cappuccino 8 and Latte 5 which doesn't seem a logical scale to me unless it's factoring in milk quantity? Have either of you found / discovered how best to use the 1-9 settings with differing amounts of milk?

Thanks for any advice offered


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

You need to add more milk 😉 Yes, its wasteful but its the only way to get lux thick milk from what I've seen over the last couple of years.

I pour to the bottom of the spout, cold full fat milk from the fridge. The jug just lives on the side...

65C and set to 4 for a cortardo. For kids hot choc I whack it up to 9 and then add the chocolate to the milk but I've two kids so it ends up being pretty much a full jug..

Try with more milk and discard - the fluffy stuff is normally the last bit to get poured out so you need to either discard or jiggle the jug(!) to get the best out of it


----------

